# Baroque Scarf W/ Pattern



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I know I have posted this before, but now that the forum has a provided a space just for user submitted patterns I thought it would be worth re-posting it.

If your new to knitting and want a project that looks more complicated then it really is? This pattern is for you. Please post photos of your finished projects, I love to see what others can do with my patters.

Enjoy, Tom.
==========================================

Working with worsted weight Acrylic Wool blend (I know better now) and US #8 needles...

CO 24 sts.

Row 1: Knit to end.

Rep Row 1 for next 7 rows, 8 rows total.

Step 1: Next 12 rows k3 p3 to end of row.
(this will create a 3x3 rib for the next 12 rows)

Step 2: Next 6 rows k to end of row.

Repeat Steps 1 and 2 until you reach your desired length.

Step 4: Finish off with a total of 8 rows of knit at the end Bind off.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Love your scarf and love the saying at the bottom of picture!!! hahahahahaha My type of humor!!!


----------



## Mystuerie (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks great Tom! Will have to try this very soon! Thanks for the pattern and love your humor. lololol


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What an interesting design. Thanks for the pattern and for making me laugh so early in the morning.


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Sometimes I like to have several knitting projects going at once.....easy ones and complicated ones. This is a beautiful scarf to add to my easy list. Thanks a lot.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks again Tom,
Fell in love with this pattern 1st time I saw it and have some wonderful grape colored alpaca that I think wants to become this scarf!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool pattern. Thank you very much for posting. Don't know when I'll get to knit it but will post a pix when I do.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I was in need of a quick pattern and I believe I just found it!!! Thanks and hope to see other from you.


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

I intend too start this pattern as soon as I am done with this scarf Im working on for a gift. But yours will be for me lol. Thanks


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Just on time for another Christmas present. Looks really easy and FAST.


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

Will have to make this scarf next, as soon as I get the one I'm making done. BTW, I grew up in N.H. not too far from Littleton. Loved the Old Man in the Mountain!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

that is a great pattern. I am finishing a scarf for my grandson now and want to make 2 more scarfs before Christmas, so this may be the one to do. It should be quicker than the cable one I had planned on doing. I too enjoy your humor.


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Tom, I haven't made a scarf yet and think I will try yours. Question: Does it take more than a skein of yarn?
New to this....thanks


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, Tom...can just feel those trembling sheep!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im liking the sweater your model is wearing as well, what a lovely color.
Thank you for a pattern that is so complex looking yet so simple to do. just the right combination for this knitter.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Tom,

That is so cool! Great scarf and so different from the normal scarves. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, Tom, it's a very nice pattern. Approximately how much yarn did you use (weight in ounces or grams)?


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful scarf. i think i will be making one as well. thanks so much for sharing the patterns. i too like the sweater your model is wearing. i am assuming that it is part of your work as well.


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

would also like too know how much yarn and weight of yarn? Thanks


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tamays said:


> Yes, I know I have posted this before, but now that the forum has a provided a space just for user submitted patterns I thought it would be worth re-posting it.
> 
> If your new to knitting and want a project that looks more complicated then it really is? This pattern is for you. Please post photos of your finished projects, I love to see what others can do with my patters.
> 
> ...


Ohhh nice pattern! I just finished a scarf for my dil & threw the pattern in the garbage because I hated working it. It was quite simple, but, I just didn't enjoy it. I am going to save this pattern for my next scarf. Thank you!!


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting. Very nice.


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

Great pattern, Thank you so much for posting, am adding this to my Xmas knitting.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm happy you to see you enjoy the scarf pattern, thanks for all of the positive feedback. I used about two skeins of medium worsted weight Acrylic Wool blend (I know better now) and US #8 needles. I'm sorry to say that I can't recall what weight the yarn was that I used, this was only my third project and was over a year ago. I will be sure to keep better notes in the future.

Again, thanks for the feedback. Remember to count your rows, your stitches and your blessings, we're the lucky ones, we can knit.

Tom.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm happy you to see you enjoy the scarf pattern, thanks for all of the positive feedback. I used about two skeins of medium worsted weight Acrylic Wool blend (I know better now) and US #8 needles. I'm sorry to say that I can't recall what weight the yarn was that I used, this was only my third project and was over a year ago. I will be sure to keep better notes in the future.
> 
> ...


how true and how encouraging of you to remind us. thank you


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Tom
Could you use a variegated yarn , or would it look better in one solid color?


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks Tom
> Could you use a variegated yarn , or would it look better in one solid color?


I have not tried it with variegated yarn, but I can't see why it wouldn't look good. I'd say give it a go, see how it comes out.

Tom.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep, it is on the list of stuff to do now, as it is a really nice pattern.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pattern and I definitely will add this to my stash! I have used a Paton's wool/acrylic blend that is absolutely the easiest thing to work with and so soft. So why do you say "you know better now?" It just depends on the yarn. I've actually used all acrylic (blasphemy!) and had stuff really turn out well and liked the knitting of it.  

This is one of those quick knit items that I can probably do one of before Christmas! Thanks


----------



## heyfrmtx (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my first scarf after making 6 wash clothes to get the hang of it.

It has some shiney threads in it. My daughter wanted a sparkly one. So I made this for her 40th birthday.

The yarn was kind of difficult to work with, all I had used up to that point was cotton.

Now I've switched to acrylic and wool blend for hats, that is much easier to use.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

heyfrmtx said:


> This is my first scarf after making 6 wash clothes to get the hang of it.
> 
> It has some shiney threads in it. My daughter wanted a sparkly one. So I made this for her 40th birthday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!! I'm sure your daughter will love it!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! for such a simple, elegant pattern. I needed something to work on while I babysat today and came across this. I'm working it in super Saver 4 ply and it is absolutely gorgeous! It puckers perfectly with this weight yarn. I've cranked out about 10 inches so far for a Christmas gift for my daughter.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Another great pattern Tom....

Thanks.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanx, Tom
kat


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Speaking of the Old Man on the Mountain.... we were fortunate to see him early one morning while on a fall foliage tour of NH in 2001... no fog at the time... a few minutes afterwards, the fog moved in and we couldn't see him anymore.

A few years later, we heard that the Old Man on the Mountain fell off.... so sad to hear...


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Speaking of the Old Man on the Mountain.... we were fortunate to see him early one morning while on a fall foliage tour of NH in 2001... no fog at the time... a few minutes afterwards, the fog moved in and we couldn't see him anymore.
> 
> A few years later, we heard that the Old Man on the Mountain fell off.... so sad to hear...


So sad it's true, my wife and I drove by him the day before he fell on our way to RI, when we returned and learned that he had fallen we both cried. He was the guardian of the North Country. He is loved and missed by many.

Tom.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I know you miss seeing the Old Man on the Mountain.. there are so many beautiful things to see there.... I had always wanted to see the area because of the gorgeous pictures on calendars showing the fall foliage and the church steeples popping up all around the trees showing off their fall colors. ...and the covered bridges .... it was a spectacular trip.... So thankful we went way back then!!!!

Happy knitting... and thanks for this more than wonderful pattern for the scarf... I'll enjoy making it...jane


----------



## armedwithsticks (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely! Always on the look out for a new scarf pattern. Adding this one to my list of to~do's


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tom, Have you ever seen the "Old Woman" in the mountain? She use to be across from the Old Man, but maybe the trees etc have grown up too much now. I am so glad my Dad passed before he fell. Dad worked in the Notch before he and Mom were married and he had lots of stories to tell us as we grew up. Now I live where it is FLAT!!!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tamays said:


> Yes, I know I have posted this before, but now that the forum has a provided a space just for user submitted patterns I thought it would be worth re-posting it.
> 
> If your new to knitting and want a project that looks more complicated then it really is? This pattern is for you. Please post photos of your finished projects, I love to see what others can do with my patters.
> 
> ...


Pattern looks great! Love the one you did for your model!!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Dlclose, I'm happy you like the pattern, as for the model her name is Megan and she is the love of my life.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I really like this pattern. Easy to learn and it really is smashing to look at.

Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern. It looks like a lot of work has been put into it yet I know it is a very simple pattern to knit. When I want to make another scarf I will do this one. If I can send a picture I will.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a picture of one of the scarves I made using this pattern since I gave them all away, but I wanted a little bigger scallop, so I increased 4 stitches across the first row of garter stitch & knit it for 8 rows instead of 6, decreasing those 4 stitches across the last row of garter stitch. It's only a few extra stitches, but I really liked the effect.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> I don't have a picture of one of the scarves I made using this pattern since I gave them all away, but I wanted a little bigger scallop, so I increased 4 stitches across the first row of garter stitch & knit it for 8 rows instead of 6, decreasing those 4 stitches across the last row of garter stitch. It's only a few extra stitches, but I really liked the effect.


That sounds awesome. I'm sorry you didn't take a photo.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i too did some changes to your pattern and went up a few stitches and finer yarn #3 and used larger needles. #8 mm. i have taken pictures. which i will add.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

dwidget said:


> i too did some changes to your pattern and went up a few stitches and finer yarn #3 and used larger needles. #8 mm. i have taken pictures. which i will add.


Hey, I like the effect you got with that yarn. It almost looks like multidirectional knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had several folks message me asking how much yard I used in this project. It's not unusual for me to go long with at least two 197 yd/180m skeins, maybe even more. It all depends of how long you want it.

I hope that helps.

Tom.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love the color.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Tom, I had enough left over bulky weight wool and it works well on larger needles. It is working up beautifully.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! I'll start soon.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your design is very clever - Thanks for re-posting :thumbup:


----------

